# American HD packages available???



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

I just noticed the following when checking on the HD Free for Life changes via my website login.

Until today, I had Gold 250 and HD with Platinum HD. I have been grandfathered into HD Free for Life.

However, I noticed the following in the list of choices for programming changes:

American HD (learn more) 
DISH America Silver $44.99 
Dish America $29.99 
DISH America Gold $54.99 

None of the above 

Does this mean that Dish is offering HD only packages again? It appears to be a savings of $10 from the SD and HD Gold 250 I have now if I choose Dish America Gold.

I assume all SD feeds are deactivated if one of the above plans is chosen. This might be an issue for my mother depending on how the HD channels are downconverted on the SD TV2 output by the receiver (currently pick only the SD version of the channels she wants). I'll have to check her tv tomorrow and see how the HD versions look on that set. Would it also not have the audio channels as well or would those still be included?

I am just trying to figure out the best way to reduce costs of the programming my wife and I want the most. I have two 722k receivers and the bill is going to reach about $103 in August once the promos disappear, and I don't have any premiums. I have just about decided to remove the Platinum package to save $10, now that I am grandfathered.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The Dish America packages don't have all the HD channels that are in corresponding America's Top with HD. We went back down to the AT200 package a couple of months ago because we just didn't use the additional channels in the AT250. If they hadn't added Epix to the Platinum package I would be dropping Platinum even though we have found HDNet Movies and UHD sometimes useful.

It's getting harder to justify a cost above $100.


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

Hmmm...they don't include all the same HD channels as the corresponding AT package. That could have an impact on the choice right there. Is there a list showing which channels the Dish America packages do have? The Dish website isn't exactly forthcoming on these American HD packages.

A move down to AT200 is also being considered for us as well. We watch TV but about 98% of our viewing now is either local channels or channels in the AT200. We'll most likely use netflix for watching movies.

I wish a la carte was allowed, but know that is a pipe dream.


----------



## JWKessler (Jun 3, 2004)

gor88 said:


> I wish a la carte was allowed, but know that is a pipe dream.


That's the reason I kept my C-Band dish alive for so long. It was great to be able to pick only the channels I wanted to subscribe to. At the time most non-premium channels ran me from about $6 to $18 a year and I could pick any channels I wanted. Premiums cost a bit less than they do today. I would pick my channels annually and pay up front since they offered a discount for doing that. It was great to watch TV for a year without getting a bill. I recall paying about $500/year for everything I wanted. Now it's close to double that for what I want and a lot of junk I don't want.

I also get rather annoyed being forced to pay for services that I don't want to support in any way. For instance (at the risk of getting political), I'm strongly opposed to certain news channels out of principle, but I am forced to give them money if I want to get the news channels I want to support. That is just wrong.

I think cable and satellite are among the few business models where customers are forced to buy stuff they don't want and will never use to get the items they want. Imagine a grocery store that would require you to buy a pound of liver to get a quart of milk.


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

I agree, JW. 

I could very easily get on my soapbox about offering a la carte, but will resist since this topic has been discussed in the past ad nauseum. My brother says if he could do a la carte, he would pick the Family Pack and then add 6 more channels and would be fine.

I also think that they shouldn't have started charging for extra SD outputs on the Duo receivers. To me, Dish made a terrible mistake removing the 2nd connection free if hooked to a phone line or internet. :nono:

I remember several years ago when cable companies bragged about not charging for additional tvs like satellite does (of course that's if you don't have digital cable). I laughed, because I remember when they used to charge several dollars for each extra connection until Congress passed a law to make them stop. My dad taught me in the mid 80s how to properly use splitters and extra coax under the house to take the 2 paid connections and split them into 4 so my brother and I could each have a connection in the bedroom without having to pay extra.  Back then, we had only 12 regular channels (3 CBS, 2 NBC, 2 ABC, PBS, local interest, CNN, ESPN and WTBS) for $9.99 and add'l outlets were $2.50 or $3.00.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

gor88 said:


> Hmmm...they don't include all the same HD channels as the corresponding AT package. That could have an impact on the choice right there. Is there a list showing which channels the Dish America packages do have?


When I first saw the Dish America packages listed as options on my account, I tried to find the channel listing anywhere on the web. I stumbled across this listing by "an authorized retailer" (I couldn't verify its accuracy because I couldn't find a listing on the Dish web site):


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

I see the differences and have to admit I can't go with the HD only package. Thanks, phrelin for that link. I assume that the differences are due to content providers who didn't grant permission for HD only distribution of their content.

I am big on small government, but I have to admit that I would kind of like to see some restrictions on the content providers. They should be forced to negotiate each channel individually with cable, satellite and telco companies and should be prohibited from blocking their content in HD only packages. A la carte would help, as it would give us, the consumers the ultimate power to keep costs reasonable for each channnel or allow deadweight channels to die instead of us propping them up for years on end on our dime.

I see changes being forced on the content providers by consumers in ways similar to the recording industry when mp3 pirating eventually forced record labels to offer reasonably priced online digital media or go out of business. Some will opt to go back to OTA only, others will source their programming from the internet, and others will use upcoming subscription services like iTunes for television.


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

The consumers' power mentioned above would occur through a la carte, if we could ever get it.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Hmmm... I'd really like to see more info from Dish on what exactly is included in this. Looking at the list from what was posted above, here is what I see missing from the AT120+HD package (which is what I have now -- and I'm about to switch to the free-for-life to bring it down to $39.99 instead of $49.99):

These channels are SD only and therefore not in the American HD package:
106 TV Land 
117 TV Guide Network 
141 ESPN U
145 ESPN Alt 
146 ESPN2 Alt 
147 ESPN Alt 
148 ESPN Alt 
161 MTV2 
171 Nickelodeon West [Nick East HD is on there]
173 Disney West [Disney East HD is on there]
177 Cartoon West [Cartoon East HD is on there]
197 Documentary Channel 
210 CSPAN 
211 CSPAN 2
212 NASA 
216 ION 
295 DISH Earth Channel 
299 Reelz Channel 
137 QVC [Are these really not in the American HD package even though they are SD?]
222 Home Shopping Network 
218-230 Other various shopping crap
259 INSP 
260 TBN 
261 EWTN 
262 Angel 1 
263 Daystar 
264 KTV 
265 CCTV9 China Central TV 
266 Angel 2 
267 Christian Television Network

These channels are available in HD on the AT120, but not in the American HD package:
114 / 9474 E! Entertainment TV 
205 / 9477 Fox News Channel

This channel appears to be in the American HD package but is NOT in AT120:
??? MHD (which is a mix of MTV, VH1, and CMT -- I believe)

This list was made by comparing James' channel list to the image shown above from the retailer that shows what is in the American HD basic package. If you have corrections, please let me know!

So, to me, not a lot of missing channels that I actually care about. Hmmm... And, it looks like you can still add Platinum HD for $10.

That means I could go from AT120+HD at $49.99/month to AmericaHD+Platinum for $39.99/month and add all those Platinum channels. Or I could just not do Platinum and drop all the way down to $29.99/month and only lose the channels above...

Hmmm...

- John...

P.S. I am curious if the shopping channels in SD are really missing from the American HD package. Seems that those would be in there anyhow, yes? Anyone know? We actually watch a bit of QVC now and then for a laugh -- even though I don't think we've ordered anything in 5+ years.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Just to note it, I did the Live Chat with Dish just now and asked where I could find a list of what channels were in the "American HD" "Dish America" packages. They told me that no such packages existed. I then told them that it was a choice under my Programming options. They searched around for a while and then, suddenly, agreed that it did exist. 

In any case, here is the list of channels that they pasted into the chat (and this is exactly how they pasted them -- note the repeats on different birds and such -- stuff that, really, the Average Joe customer probably doesn't need to see nor would they understand):

9419 ARTS & ENTERTAINMENT HD (A&E) 118 61.5 22 GENERAL ENT 
9419 ARTS & ENTERTAINMENT HD (A&E) 118 129 27 GENERAL ENT 
9420 TURNER NETWORK TELEVISION HD (TNT) 138 72.7 13 GENERAL ENT 
9420 TURNER NETWORK TELEVISION HD (TNT) 138 110 7 GENERAL ENT 
9421 HD THEATER (HDTHR) 364 72.7 13 EDU/LEARNING 
9421 HD THEATER (HDTHR) 364 110 13 EDU/LEARNING 
9422 HDNET (HDNET) 362 72.7 17 GENERAL ENT 
9422 HDNET (HDNET) 362 110 7 GENERAL ENT 
9424 ESPN HD (ESPN) 140 72.7 13 SPORTS 
9424 ESPN HD (ESPN) 140 110 7 SPORTS 
9425 ESPN2 HD (ESPN2) 144 61.5 2 SPORTS 
9425 ESPN2 HD (ESPN2) 144 129 30 SPORTS 
9431 USA NETWORK HD (USAHD) 105 61.5 19 GENERAL ENT 
9431 USA NETWORK HD (USAHD) 105 110 7 GENERAL ENT 
9432 SYFY HD (SYFYHD) 122 72.7 17 GENERAL ENT 
9432 SYFY HD (SYFYHD) 122 110 17 GENERAL ENT 
9433 DISNEY CHANNEL HD (EAST) (DISE) 172 61.5 25 GENERAL ENT 
9433 DISNEY CHANNEL HD (EAST) (DISE) 172 129 26 GENERAL ENT 
9434 ABC FAMILY HD (ABCFM) 180 61.5 25 GENERAL ENT 
9434 ABC FAMILY HD (ABCFM) 180 129 26 GENERAL ENT 
9436 CNN HD (CNN) 200 61.5 25 GENERAL ENT 
9436 CNN HD (CNN) 200 129 26 GENERAL ENT 
9437 THE TRAVEL CHANNEL HD (TRV) 215 61.5 32 GENERAL ENT 
9437 THE TRAVEL CHANNEL HD (TRV) 215 129 17 GENERAL ENT 
9438 THE WEATHER CHANNEL HD (TWC) 214 61.5 32 GENERAL ENT 
9438 THE WEATHER CHANNEL HD (TWC) 214 129 17 GENERAL ENT 
9439 CNBC HD (CNBC) 208 61.5 32 GENERAL ENT 
9439 CNBC HD (CNBC) 208 129 17 GENERAL ENT 
9461 HOME & GARDEN TV HD (HGTV) 112 61.5 2 EDU/LEARNING 
9461 HOME & GARDEN TV HD (HGTV) 112 129 30 EDU/LEARNING 
9462 FOOD NETWORK HD (FOOD) 110 61.5 2 GENERAL ENT 
9462 FOOD NETWORK HD (FOOD) 110 129 17 GENERAL ENT 
9463 CARTOON NETWORK HD (TOON) 176 61.5 25 HD 
9463 CARTOON NETWORK HD (TOON) 176 129 26 HD 
9469 PALLADIA (PLDIA) 369 61.5 19 HD 
9469 PALLADIA (PLDIA) 369 129 19 HD 
9470 LIFETIME HD (LIFE) 108 61.5 20 WOMEN'S PROG 
9470 LIFETIME HD (LIFE) 108 129 23 WOMEN'S PROG 
9485 COMEDY CENTRAL HD (CMDY) 107 61.5 1 GENERAL ENT 
9485 COMEDY CENTRAL HD (CMDY) 107 129 1 GENERAL ENT 
9487 DISCOVERY HD (DISHD) 182 61.5 19 EDU/LEARNING 
9487 DISCOVERY HD (DISHD) 182 129 19 EDU/LEARNING 
9488 THE LEARNING CHANNEL HD (TLC) 183 61.5 19 EDU/LEARNING 
9488 THE LEARNING CHANNEL HD (TLC) 183 129 19 EDU/LEARNING 
9491 HISTORY HD (HIST) 120 61.5 22 EDU/LEARNING 
9491 HISTORY HD (HIST) 120 129 31 EDU/LEARNING 
9493 COUNTRY MUSIC TV HD (CMT) 166 61.5 1 MUSIC 
9493 COUNTRY MUSIC TV HD (CMT) 166 129 12 MUSIC 
9494 ESPNEWS HD (ESNWS) 142 61.5 25 GENERAL ENT 
9494 ESPNEWS HD (ESNWS) 142 129 26 GENERAL ENT 
9499 TURNER BROADCAST SYSTEM HD (TBS) 139 61.5 22 GENERAL ENT 
9499 TURNER BROADCAST SYSTEM HD (TBS) 139 129 24 GENERAL ENT 
9506 SPIKE HD (SPIKE) 168 61.5 2 GENERAL ENT 
9506 SPIKE HD (SPIKE) 168 129 2 GENERAL ENT

In any case, doing a quick look, it does not exactly match what the image above shows from the retailer. Specifically, these channels are on shown by the retailer, but are not listed by Dish:

Discovery HD Theater
CNN Headline News (HLN) HD
MHD
MTV HD
Nick HD
VH1 HD

And Dish still includes these two:

9421 HD THEATER (HDTHR) 364 72.7 13 EDU/LEARNING 
9421 HD THEATER (HDTHR) 364 110 13 EDU/LEARNING 
9469 PALLADIA (PLDIA) 369 61.5 19 HD 
9469 PALLADIA (PLDIA) 369 129 19 HD 

Which, from what I understand, will soon be gone unless you have Platinum.

Just wanted to pass that along. That actually makes a significant difference to me -- since I want a couple of the ones that the retailer lists that Dish does not... Hmmm...

- John...


----------



## deepen10 (Jan 12, 2010)

Well in my package, I have the America HD Silver.. I get all those HD channels, all my locals plus a few SD channels. I get SD versions of all of my HD channels as well. It comes in handy when they have Stretch-o-vision on TBS and TNT shows and movies. I can just switch to the SD channel and watch it's native aspect.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

jgoggan said:


> Just to note it, I did the Live Chat with Dish just now and asked where I could find a list of what channels were in the "American HD" "Dish America" packages. They told me that no such packages existed. I then told them that it was a choice under my Programming options. They searched around for a while and then, suddenly, agreed that it did exist.
> 
> - John...


Not sure I'm seeing what you are seeing. When I go "HD Packages", near the top of the page there is "Add High-Definition Channels to your America's Top package."

I would love to get an only HD package. Apparently it is not meant to be.

Wilf


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Wilf said:


> Not sure I'm seeing what you are seeing. When I go "HD Packages", near the top of the page there is "Add High-Definition Channels to your America's Top package."
> 
> I would love to get an only HD package. Apparently it is not meant to be.
> 
> Wilf


If I log into my account and go into "Programming" under "My Account", the "American HD" packages are shown there.

There doesn't seem to be much information available on them -- which is why I had to contact Dish just to get a list -- and why they had to give me a list that looks like it dumped out of some spreadsheet somewhere -- and why they told me that they didn't have any web pages with the channels listed. heh.

- John...


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I made the mistake of switching from Americas Top 250, with HD and Platinum to Dish America Gold, with Platinum. I couldn't see a difference, and thought I'd save $10.

After the change, I noticed I no longer had most of the Encore channels, Chiller or Sleuth. But the serious loss was BBCA, both SD and HD.

So I went back on the web and switched back. The problem was, I could no longer add Platinum! The selector page allowed me to check it, but the confirm and order page wouldn't show it. Nor did the Platinum HD channels show up in the guide except in red.

I had to use the chat application to get a CSR to change it. She seemed to have trouble too. It took at least 20 minutes before she finally reported success.


----------

